# Turntable for the Belden Falls Railway



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry Green occasionally has several engineers operating on his Belden Falls Railway and the spaces to steam up can run short. He decided that one way to get to more steaming-up stations in a compact space would be to install a turntable. Besides, having a turntable can be fun.









Here, you see the two new steaming tracks. The black metal brackets which stick out from under the aluminum pan will support workshelves.









The turntable is a piece of sheet steel which Larry had a local fabricator cut out and bend the side flages up. He plans to attach models of turntable trusses to the turned-up flanges. The turntable is attached to the bench using a simple, inexpensive lazy susan bearing.









Here, in the wilds of northern Vermont, winter is definitely closing in. I expect that he will not finish the project until next spring.

Llyn


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Llyn,
Well it looks very well thought out and constructed.
However, is it long enough?
Difficult to tell from the pictures with no engine sitting on it. 
Guaranteed, someone will show up with a Cab Forward, or Big Boy, and then complain!
You can't win, can you.
Good work.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

cool. Nice job make sure you keep us posted on the progress. Later RJD


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi David, the turntable is 60' in 1:20.3 scale (35 1/2"). The Belden Falls is a narrow gauge quarry line, with small to medium sized locos. Should a CF or Big Boy (or CP Hudson?) venture online, the original switched steaming bays are more than adequate. 
What you see is nothing like the project started out to be. For years, I have been interested in building a detailed model of a Sellers (?) cast iron turntable, used by many Eastern RR's in the 1800's. However, research indicated that these were only built in lengths up to about 40', which probably is why they were mostly replaced by 1900. This was too short for even some BF engines. The pictures show the basis for a simplified version of a pitless table, another less-common type. My intention is to attach upright lattice trusses to the pan flanges, but this will not be a highly detailed model, just a representation of the design. And, Llyn's K just squeaks on. 

Larry


----------

